# tray for pee pads?



## dmsl (Jan 26, 2013)

Would something like this work for putting a folded or cut pee pad in to train a new puppy? We don't have a puppy yet, just been searching & reading old threads & looking for an alternative to the larger trays.

White Stackable Standard Plastic Tray Display 1" Trays | eBay

just an idea to kick around!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*I Your Little one is anything like most. Off they will go with pee pee Pad. So I Say NoWay.*
*Here the one i Use I Can Use Cloth Pads in it also. He Rips the others out of this too.*
*Nickee In Pa**
*Bought this at PetSmart. But Amazon Ebay Lots Of Places sell them ItsA Little larger then others so they have more turn around room than the crate topped ones.*
*Hope this helps you.*


----------



## dmsl (Jan 26, 2013)

that is what we will probably go with, just loving to google things today! haha! So most pups will run off with the disposable pads if not secured down? Here is another idea I had...but will trust you long timers!

Kennedy International 4211 Countertop Draining Tray - White


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Our first fluff shredded pads. Ace just does his business. However if there are two pee pees on it he will turn his nose up at it.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

dmsl said:


> that is what we will probably go with, just loving to google things today! haha! So most pups will run off with the disposable pads if not secured down? Here is another idea I had...but will trust you long timers!
> 
> Kennedy International 4211 Countertop Draining Tray - White


I Say NoWay*****
You Need to keep Pad Secure.
Just My Idea>Nickee*


----------



## dmsl (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks Nickee...i will order the iris then...i saw small & large ones on ebay. This forum is such a wealth of information for us new people!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

This works well!!!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

dmsl said:


> Thanks Nickee...i will order the iris then...i saw small & large ones on ebay. This forum is such a wealth of information for us new people!


*Your Welcome -Hope You Like it. Nickee*
*Good Luck**


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

We like the UgoDog. Very good. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Dominic said:


> We like the UgoDog. Very good.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


+1 for the Ugodog. We love it too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Charlie did not want anything to do with the ugodog. I gave it to AMA rescue when we were in San Diego. I have a "puppy john" that I bought over 15 years ago but the lady who was selling them stopped selling years ago. It's a nice size : 25" x 29". I have it in the laundry room. For the night, I put a pee pad inside the shower.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I have the bottom plastic tray to a wire crate that I put under one area of pads. I don't see them at the major pet supply store anymore, but you can buy them on line.


----------

